# Before and After Pictures (join in!)



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I wasn't sure if a thread like this existed so I figured "why not!?". I'll try not to post TOO many 
_*Post your before and after pictures for anything you want!! *
_

*Before&After Beach Time*
Sorry about the cell phone crappy quality here:


before and after by jsnail17, on Flickr
*
Before&After Siblings
*9weeks/6.5years (Please disregard Dakota's irritated "mom-I'm-laying-on-WET-concrete" face, lol)


waiting to go inside by jsnail17, on Flickr

14weeks/6.5years (Please disregard Dakota's half loopy expression)


picture posing by jsnail17, on Flickr

18weeks/6.5years (another crappy cell phone shot)


happy 18 weeks, kaiser! by jsnail17, on Flickr

26weeks/6.5years (A tired Dakota, but at least she looks semi-normal here, lol)


table sit by jsnail17, on Flickr

*Before&After Coat Changes
*9weeks


sideview by jsnail17, on Flickr

20weeks


stack 20 weeks by jsnail17, on Flickr

31weeks


stack side by jsnail17, on Flickr

*Before&After (in-process) Obedience
*16weeks


train1 by jsnail17, on Flickr

28weeks


focus frisbee by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I LOVE your pics, those dogs are adorable 
I will be sure to post in this thread as soon as I get my pup.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

wow what a change in his coat...he's adorable


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

starburst said:


> I LOVE your pics, those dogs are adorable
> I will be sure to post in this thread as soon as I get my pup.


Yay can't wait! I wish I'd thought of more of these until now...then I could have actually planned out some cool pictures. 



gaia_bear said:


> wow what a change in his coat...he's adorable


Thank you!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful pics!! I'm also going to have to wait until after I have my guy!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Before...










And after...










A now and then moment... Haha.  :wub:


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

what a stud!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I love before and after pics. And so far I'm loving them.

I've posted this before, but it needs repeating.

6 months & 3 years.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

WOW what a huge change!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a great idea. I gave my two a hose down yesterday. Wish I would've taken some pictures for this thread! Love your first two shots!  Will have to think of something creative for this post  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't believe how much the coat changed! Almost looks like two different dogs! 



GSDGunner said:


> I love before and after pics. And so far I'm loving them.
> 
> I've posted this before, but it needs repeating.
> 
> 6 months & 3 years.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

oooh Kaiser how I love that you made this thread! Love seeing all the changes! Kaiser is turnin into such a gorgeous guy! I wanna post some of Zeus and Piper and their changes but I'll have to come back to it later as I'm at work right now. ..yuuup, working hard


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

dbrk9 said:


> I can't believe how much the coat changed! Almost looks like two different dogs!


I know right? He had such a dark mask that when I took pictures of him outside you could barely make out any details of his face. It amazes me every time I see pics of his as a puppy.

I couldn't wait see what color he'd end up being. I SO wanted him to be a black & red like he was registered. And he ended up being one, but with a little tan mixed in as well. His dam is a gorgeous B&R and his sire is a B&T so it could have gone either way.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wild Wolf... he is STUNNING!!! :wild:
GSDGunner... HUGE change! I don't think I've ever seen such a dramatic coat change before! Like a box of chocolates.. beautiful dog!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

4 months old:









About 7 months old here:









His 1st birthday:









Almost 4 years old:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Jag said:


> GSDGunner... HUGE change! I don't think I've ever seen such a dramatic coat change before! Like a box of chocolates.. beautiful dog!


Thanks! I will be the first to admit that I didn't like his dark mask. I know a lot of people like them dark, but his was REALLY dark. I was happy to see it lighten. But I certainly wouldn't love him any less had it not.


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Some interesting changes! Great thread.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

The best I can do right now


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Top: 4 Months
Bottom: Now
:wub:


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Here some comparisons from around 8-9 weeks and to around 14-15 weeks. 









Profile differences. I miss her baby snout! Lol









Face differences.









Coat changes  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

This is great stuff! Keep it coming


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Great thread 

Rio at 10 weeks 


















6 months 









1 year 

















And 2 years old


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great thread and all of these before and afters are awesome!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Love all of the pictures, they're great! I will have to dig some out and post some before and afters.
Had I to do it over I would have taken a pciture of Bear in the same position everyday and then made a flip book out of it!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Left picture is Kayden @ 3 months & Skylar @ 16 months- Right picture is exactly a year later.










:wub:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

He finally fits his ears!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Before/After: Teeth
















Before/After: First day home and Now















Before/After: Koda and Motomo


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Piper'sgrl said:


> oooh Kaiser how I love that you made this thread! Love seeing all the changes! Kaiser is turnin into such a gorgeous guy! I wanna post some of Zeus and Piper and their changes but I'll have to come back to it later as I'm at work right now. ..yuuup, working hard


Awww thanks! Can't wait to see your pics!!!



dgray said:


> Profile differences. I miss her baby snout! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I SO miss Kaiser's smooshy face days!! 



Bear GSD said:


> Love all of the pictures, they're great! I will have to dig some out and post some before and afters.
> Had I to do it over I would have taken a pciture of Bear in the same position everyday and then made a flip book out of it!


I think a flip book would have been a great idea!



King&Skylar said:


> Left picture is Kayden @ 3 months & Skylar @ 16 months- Right picture is exactly a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome change!!




x0emiroxy0x said:


> He finally fits his ears!


Haha I think those ears were awesomely huge from9/10 weeks on  hehe so cool!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Very cool progress pictures group. Here is one of my boy just a few short months apart.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

great pic! thanks for joining in on the fun!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

So I will just do the changes of growing up for both dogs lol Coat changes will be easy to spot. I'll start with my bfs male shepherd Zeus, then go on to Piper.

Zeus at 8 weeks


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Pipers turn!
Starting with the day we brought her home...2 days before she turned 3 months old up to 7 and a half months. Zeus is 8 weeks old to 10 months old


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Piper'sgrl said:


> Pipers turn!
> Starting with the day we brought her home...2 days before she turned 3 months old up to 7 and a half months. Zeus is 8 weeks old to 10 months old


Love the pics! I love the growth progression of Piper. She kept getting longer and longer. The coat changes is amazing too. So cute!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I so :wub: Piper


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

There's more from last year:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/172160-then-now-pictures-your-dogs.html


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I like that thread! I just didn't want to limit this one. any"before" and"after" is acceptable  not necessarrily just growth, per say


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Before I brought Simi home/After (now):
















Before Lake/After Lake:
















First Stack/Last Stack:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh man, I have a Facebook page FULL of "before and after" shots.

Land of Paws Pet Grooming - Durham, CA - Pet Groomer | Facebook

There aren't many GSD photos, though. Just had to add that disclaimer.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Oh man, I have a Facebook page FULL of "before and after" shots.
> 
> Land of Paws Pet Grooming - Durham, CA - Pet Groomer | Facebook
> 
> There aren't many GSD photos, though. Just had to add that disclaimer.


Oh wow these are wonderful!!!  I want YOU to groom all 6 of my cats and both my dogs!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

AJT said:


> Love the pics! I love the growth progression of Piper. She kept getting longer and longer. The coat changes is amazing too. So cute!


 
Lol ya you really notice how long she gets when I do something like that..I do love watching her coat change. Although its slowed down abit now as far as it not being so drastic but I notice it still..her tail colour seems to be changin lots. Going from all black to now having some almost gray colour n tan.


Kaiser2012 said:


> I so :wub: Piper


  glad you made this thread..I love showing her off to you..and the rest of the forum


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

whoohoo! hehe


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Thought i posted my picture but i cant see it 

here it is  

2 months 3 months 4 months


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

wow what an interesting (and totally adorable!) pup! brown ears?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Oh man, I have a Facebook page FULL of "before and after" shots.
> 
> Land of Paws Pet Grooming - Durham, CA - Pet Groomer | Facebook
> 
> There aren't many GSD photos, though. Just had to add that disclaimer.


Wow, that's some great work you do. And that pic of Hannah, the GSD is so freaking cute.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

about 4 months..








almost a year..
























They both have grown up so fast....


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

This thread is fun...love all these pictures..


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Wow, that's some great work you do. And that pic of Hannah, the GSD is so freaking cute.


Hannah is that WGSL female I've mentioned here a couple of times--I LOVE her and have threatened a couple times to keep her. 

Oh, and thanks! Some of the changes from "before" to "after" are so striking that it's fun to let people see the difference... other than me and their owners, of course.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yager from day we brought him home to today...he was 4 months old yesterday <3


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

before






after


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

before


----------

